# Smokey!



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's pics of my new, middle aged ish Tiel, Smokey 

I'd be interested to know what colouring he is! He's about 7 years old and i've had him for a couple of months. We're managing to get on quite well with taming and training i think 

Showing off on top of Bob the budgie's cage. She wasn't too impressed i think.









Soggy after a shower. I need to get a pic of him having a shower, the way he wiggles his bum and lifts his wings so i can get underneath is so cute!









Daring to sit next to me on the sofa :O









Getting really brave now!









Having a stomp around the laptop, he loves having a peck at/headbutting the buttons


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

He looks a pied... But that light coloring doesn't look like a pied thing. lol. Someone better at mutations will have to answer this one. 

Smokey is lovely though.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Smokey is gorgeous He looks like a cinnamon pied to me!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I would also say cinnamon pied, he is gorgeous!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i want to say he may be a cinnamon PEARL pied.

hes got some mottling in his tail feathers, plus ghost pearling, meaning im pretty sure he's a visual pearl too


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know but he's sure a handsome fella.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> i want to say he may be a cinnamon PEARL pied.
> 
> hes got some mottling in his tail feathers, plus ghost pearling, meaning im pretty sure he's a visual pearl too


**facepalm** i even have one of these and i can't recognize when someone else has one too.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

So he's a cinnamon pearl pied then?

It's good to know, thanks guys!

He's all tucked up under his blankie now lol.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Smokey is very handsome


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Love Smokey's colours!! A stunning example of a cinnamon pied! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katiemcginnis (Jul 27, 2012)

The laptop photo made me laugh!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

He is a cinnamon pearl pied no doubt! mottling at the base of the tail feather indicates a visual. Because a split to pearl male can have ghost pearls and never have actual pearls(when they were a baby) it can be hard to distinguish the difference between a visual and a split. a split to pearl male will have ghost pearling and no base mottling.

 he's so pretty!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

katiemcginnis said:


> The laptop photo made me laugh!


It was funny til he pooped on the disc drive lol  I didn't notice til i'd put my hand on it!

Wow there's such clever breeders here. I've always been a keeper of budgies so there's still a lot about cockatiels and breeding i don't know much about. I'm not planning on ever breeding him (my landlord would have something to say about the noise/mess!) but it's good to know


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I've got some great photos of him being his usual mischievous cheeky self that i've taken today and recently. Shall i just recycle this thread or make a new one?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll just post them here

This is how he exits his cage. I've tried all sorts in case he was finding it difficult, but no, he just likes hanging upside with his wings outstretched when he comes out! He was just folding them as i took this photo









Playing hide and seek









Peek a boo!









Aw they've seen me, might as well come out









Oooh whats in that cup? Is mine? (nearly empty cappucino)









Mmm Fruit n Fibre 









Stealing Bob the Budgie's millet ¬.¬









Who is this other bird?!









If i can't see you, you can't see me!









Nom nom Buddha (i have since removed everything from these shelves when he ate right through my painting)









Playing Songpop. And losing.









And finally - being brave enough to take treats from somone other than me! So proud of my boy for taking treats off my brother


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I love pix your your little feller! The adorable is diabetes inducing, heeehee!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

GREAT pictures! LOL - I love them! And yes he is a cheeky boy!


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

Such a handsome fellow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes just full of personality


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

He is such a little character! I love seeing pictures of Smokey.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I need to figure out how to get videos onto my laptop from my phone. He's got some really quirky behaviours!

Right now he's talking to my ornaments and pretending to be a car alarm.


----------

